# 2011 tarmac comp compact



## hairyviking (Jun 11, 2010)

looking into going with the comp compact ultegra or the sl3 expert w/ ultegra...

hear that the sl3 expert is about 16.5 lbs. anyone know the weight of the comp compact?

thanks in advance!

Viking


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

hairyviking said:


> looking into going with the comp compact ultegra or the sl3 expert w/ ultegra...
> 
> hear that the sl3 expert is about 16.5 lbs. anyone know the weight of the comp compact?
> 
> ...


According to Bikerumor the standard Comp was 18.4 lbs., so the compact will be very close to the same.

http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/07/16/2011-specialized-road-triathlon-cyclocross-bikes-actual-weights/


----------



## LeeBradySL2 (Oct 8, 2010)

Built mine up and weight inc pedals is 15lb 8oz


----------



## hairyviking (Jun 11, 2010)

very nice. build specs?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

LeeBradySL2 said:


> Built mine up and weight inc pedals is 15lb 8oz


LeeBrady, very nice :thumbsup: I'm getting the same model also and building it up. Did you happen to weigh just the frameset? Also, what size frame is that? Care to give a ride report (responsive, handling, etc..)? Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm curious why two posters here are choosing to buy a complete bike, (presumably) tearing it down and rebuilding it. Why not buy a frameset?


----------



## hairyviking (Jun 11, 2010)

well, I think they already have nice groupos that they are comfortable with. After buying compete, swapping parts and re-selling they may come off better. 
If I had a group set I already really liked I would probably just buy the frameset, but I should be buying as an employee.


----------



## LeeBradySL2 (Oct 8, 2010)

nis240sxt said:


> LeeBrady, very nice :thumbsup: I'm getting the same model also and building it up. Did you happen to weigh just the frameset? Also, what size frame is that? Care to give a ride report (responsive, handling, etc..)? Any info would be appreciated.



Thanks :thumbsup: 

Frame size is 56
Bike rides superbly, very quick responsive handling, turns into corners like a dream, climbs like a mountain goat, the bike is stiff but not too stiff if you know what I mean

Sorry I completely forgot to weigh the frameset  

Spec as follows:

FSA K FORCE COMPACT CHAINSET
DURA ACE BOTTOM BRACKET
FSA K FORCE 44 BARS
FSA K FORCE 110 STEM
FSA K FORCE 25 SETBACK SEATPOST
GORE CABLES
SPECIALIZED ALIAS BG 143 SADDLE
LOOK KEO 2 MAX CARBON PEDALS
MAVIC KSYRIUM SL 2011
SCHWALBE ULTREMO R1 TYRES
ULTEGRA 6700 STI's
ULTEGRA 6700 BRAKE CALIPERS
ULTEGRA 6700 FRONT MECH
ULTEGRA 6700 REAR MECH
DURA ACE CHAIN
GARMIN EDGE 705 

Click on image for full size pic


----------



## LeeBradySL2 (Oct 8, 2010)

hairyviking said:


> well, I think they already have nice groupos that they are comfortable with. After buying compete, swapping parts and re-selling they may come off better.
> If I had a group set I already really liked I would probably just buy the frameset, but I should be buying as an employee.


Okay...................the reason why I bought a complete Tarmac Comp 2011 and stripped it down.

1. I was riding a 2009 Trek Madone Compact with the majority of parts on the Tarmac previously fitted to the Trek

2. I took all the parts off my Trek and replaced them with everything off the new Tarmac so I was left with a used Trek Madone Frame with everything else being brand new and unused. see pic below of trek with new parts on



3. I paid £1750 GBP for the Tarmac Comp from my LBS

4. I sold the Trek Madone for £1450 on fleabay

5. Financially that means the Tarmac Frameset cost me £300 GBP!! Bit of a no brainer really :thumbsup:


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

For me and most of the times, the color/model I like is not available as a frameset. Therefore, buying the complete bike and selling off the new pieces worked out perfectly. I get the model i really want and gruppo/parts exactly the way I want it.


----------



## hairyviking (Jun 11, 2010)

LeeBradySL2 said:


> 5. Financially that means the Tarmac Frameset cost me £300 GBP!! Bit of a no brainer really :thumbsup:



exactly what I was getting at... you can get more/ spend less by buying compete, swapping parts and selling old frame with new group.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just to clarify my question. I wasn't posing it in any judgemental way. It was simply a curiosity on why two posters in one thread would have done essentially the same thing with a new (complete) bike. IMO/E that's somewhat unusual, but not at all unheard of. And I'm in agreement that there are a number of reasons to do so.


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

So nice!!!, i have a tarmca comp very similiar to your bike, mine is in white color and with ksyrium sr wheels, now i i`ll fit a prologo saddle and i want to install a new stem too, could you answer me a question, what brand are the direction spacers???, does it fit ok with the cane creek???, cause i'm trying to find the original cane creek carbon spacers but i don't find them
Cheers!!


----------



## HL23 (Oct 6, 2008)

nice bike


----------



## Halcyon819 (Oct 19, 2011)

soooooo niccceeee


----------



## Stumpy2011 (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Lee Brady, Smooth Bike
What is the extender you use for the Garmin Edge ?
I can see the ITM logo, but cannot find the item on their WWW site.


----------



## CEARACING (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine:


----------

